# What is the real market value of my TS in Tenerife?



## annakon (Jan 3, 2008)

I am trying to get an idea of what my TS is really worth. On Newbie Help it was suggested to me that I ask here (and yes, I tried to look for comparative estimates, and even tried one professional service for estimates, but I got nothing so far).

My TS is in "Regency Country Club". It is one bedroom, 39th week.

Thank you and best regards!


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jan 3, 2008)

asking your question on timesharetalk.co.uk is definitely a good idea - there are several RCC owners who post on there.

Also, did you try searching on ebay.com or ebay.co.uk?   you will likely find more sales on ebay.co.uk than the .com site,  or maybe even ebay's spanish site if it has one.

similarly,  use google.co.uk instead of google.com and try searching for 'uk sites only'.  I'm guessing that many RCC owners are british so you may get more hits searching this way 
(when I search google for timeshare rentals in various parts of spain, including tenerife, I get many more hits searching for UK sites only,  and many of these are actually timeshares for sale rather than for rent.).


----------



## annakon (Jan 3, 2008)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> asking your question on timesharetalk.co.uk is definitely a good idea - there are several RCC owners who post on there.
> 
> Also, did you try searching on ebay.com or ebay.co.uk?   you will likely find more sales on ebay.co.uk than the .com site,  or maybe even ebay's spanish site if it has one.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much indeed. It is very useful and promising information. I will explore your suggestions very soon. Regards


----------

